# Cord saver?



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

I've been looking for something to bundle all the cords and cables behind the TV stand. They can't be seen, as the stand has a back to it, but the cords are getting out of control...after looking at Best Buy and Walmart, I can't seem to find what I'm looking for. Any ideas?


----------



## Itsdanf (Jan 29, 2009)

MagicalHome said:


> I've been looking for something to bundle all the cords and cables behind the TV stand. They can't be seen, as the stand has a back to it, but the cords are getting out of control...after looking at Best Buy and Walmart, I can't seem to find what I'm looking for. Any ideas?


Zip ties won't do it?? 

If they can't be seen anyway.... you could always use garbage bag ties (even string 'em together for extra diameters). :whistling2:


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

http://www.cabletiesandmore.com/SpiralWrap.php


----------

